# Ladder Jacks?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Pro's / Con's ?

Looks like a good tool for long runs of wide soffits and high walls. Suggestions on good ones.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

dude, youve got to be kidding,,,


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

high fibre said:


> dude, youve got to be kidding,,,


Why?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Go with Werner


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Obviously I struck a nerve with High Fiber....

I've never used or seen them in use. Guys here just use a bunch of ladders. Are they dumb or useful?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I dont get to use them too much, but I think they are still worth having. I like the Werner extension planks too. They are nice on an exterior with a lot of prep. I also have had exteriors with flower beds that were packed and a plank over the bed makes it much easier to straddle over the area without damaging the plants. My only suggestion is to actually stop and take the time to clamp the plank to the jacks when setting up. Im not sure about the laws in Canada, but a harness is the law here and recommened too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I dont get to use them too much, but I think they are still worth having. I like the Werner extension planks too. They are nice on an exterior with a lot of prep. I also have had exteriors with flower beds that were packed and a plank over the bed makes it much easier to straddle over the area without damaging the plants. My only suggestion is to actually stop and take the time to clamp the plank to the jacks when setting up. Im not sure about the laws in Canada, but a harness is the law here and recommened too.


Thanks!

I have a few scaffold sections that I use when appropriate. Also a few multi-ladders that I put in line with boards, but both of these are fine up to 15 feet. 

I was thinking about time and ease of set up vs convenience. If it takes 20 min to set them up for 20 feet I could be up and down a ladder numerous times in that time frame. Whether putting them up solo is a pain or realistic.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a few scaffold sections that I use when appropriate. Also a few multi-ladders that I put in line with boards, but both of these are fine up to 15 feet.
> 
> I was thinking about time and ease of set up vs convenience. If it takes 20 min to set them up for 20 feet I could be up and down a ladder numerous times in that time frame. Whether putting them up solo is a pain or realistic.


It depends. I can usually set them up pretty quick. Within 5 min or so if I already have them out. You really need two guys if your going to set them up high. When working alone, depending on the size and weight of the plank I use a step ladder between my two extension ladders and can safely set one up maybe 12ft or so off an 8ft step.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

They are generally a waste of time to set up...Multiple ladders set up in a row is a MUCH faster system...I haven't used mine in years...There might be a quirky location where using them might come in handy but that's about it...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever possible, we use a plank setup and use the Werner brand jacks. I have multiple 20' planks and expandable planks also. It's just way faster.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We use them frequently but as was said you need to use arresting gear if above 11 feet. Also, they are against OSHA regs to use over 25 feet high. We learned this one the hard way, thank you nice man from OSHA.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Say you have three or more windows close together. I'll set up the 20' plank and do it all with one trip up the ladder after it's set up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> They are generally a waste of time to set up...Multiple ladders set up in a row is a MUCH faster system...I haven't used mine in years...There might be a quirky location where using them might come in handy but that's about it...


I know what your saying. Depends on the work a guy is doing. I like a plank if I have a lot of prep or am stripping siding. Like if I was going to tackle an exterior with a paint shaver, jacks and planks would be my choice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have some windows to do that have white on the inside area that is recessed. It will be easier to set up a plank for these, the ones on ground level. But I'll use a plank and step ladders, not jacks. The windows higher than 8ft, I'll just use a ladder, since setting up jacks for it wouldn't help production..


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Roamer said:


> Also, they are against OSHA regs to use over 25 feet high. We learned this one the hard way, thank you nice man from OSHA.


I didnt know that. I wont mention what we used to do with a 16' extension off 40' ladders years back when I lived in Atlanta :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a set someplace, but I don't use them because I don't trust 'em.
If anything on the top half of either of your ladder jacks breaks, you can figure on having a bad day from that point on.

Same thing with mountain climbing ropes.
I saw a movie once where the rope broke. Guess what...didn't work out too well for the guy on the end of that rope.

I should probably go over and put "off ladder jacks" on PaintandHammer's "least fav place to paint" thread.

I have lots of extension ladders, and I don't mind moving them-as needed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

we found the old "knuckle busters" invaluable. They are the steel jacks 










than could hang on the inside










or the outside











Absolutely a necessity when doing those long colonials with many 12 over 12's. 

I still have four pairs kicking around the cellar and barn. Every time I walk by, one jumps out and grabs a knuckle just to remind me of the good times


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to use them on almost every house that I painted, but that was when we still brushed an rolled, all spray now.

Now I only use them if it is absolutely necessary to get to an unladderable spot.

Cool, just made up a new word, unladderable.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"unladderable"...makes perfect sense to me.

Thanks for the responses....I think at this time I'm going to buy another multiladder instead and look for some used ones.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Brought back some memories with those pictures Bill. Our first set were very similar, but with a chain running to the top rung to support the bottom. Never liked it, and we bought our first set of aluminum Werners as soon as we saw them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Brought back some memories with those pictures Bill. Our first set were very similar, but with a chain running to the top rung to support the bottom. Never liked it, and we bought our first set of aluminum Werners as soon as we saw them.


Yah, I should have, but you know how cheap ......ah, THRIFTY.... I am 

Actually, I always thought the aluminum ones could not be used on the INSIDE of the ladders. We were working on homes with major over hangs (Major Overhang







) and needed to get closer to the edifice.

But DAMN were they nasty buggers. I think they were originally designed for wood ladders. Prolly saw/used them first on a roofing/gutter crew in '67


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Nostalgic, yes. OSHA approved, not so much.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been doing a project on some vetical metal siding where most of the spraying is done off of a JLG. However, on the roof, the only access is with a ladder or staging. Of course I went with just a twenty four foot ladder, which was less equipment and seemed to move faster. Problem was spraying between the ladder rungs. I Hate doing that! So I set up the ladder jack and sixteen foot aluminum pick. Very manageable but found that a second pick underneath will improve my mobility and ability to keep a wet edge. For me, using the jacks comes down to the time it takes to set up, verses the need for speed. 

The logistics of access, complicated, frustrating at times, but very interesting.


----------

